# Olathe Model 12 Chipper



## jdboy9

I just picked up a Olathe Model 12 Pto chipper. It is a drum style. Any of you know where to get parts for this?

Also how should the blades be installed? If they were in wrong would it not cut at all? I have them in now so the beveled edge of the blade is on the opposite of the material. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Nickrosis

Stumper?


----------



## Stumper

Olathe is out of business. Toro bought them and is maintaining the big waste processor part of the line but the handfed chippers are history. Good news is that all wear items (belts, bearings etc.) are standard industrial parts-try NAPA or your local bearing supply. Zenith stocks knives for Olathe chippers and I believe Simonds does also. I know nothing about the model 12-I have a 984-which is a disc w /hydraulic feed Best wishes to you jdboy9.


----------



## jdboy9

Great at least I know where to get bearings, that is what I was concerned about. I have located places to get knives and what not but the only thing left was the bearings.

Thanks a bunch for the help.


----------



## Robh

If you blow any bearing, take what you have left and goto a bearings distributor and they should be able fix you up in no time...Rob


----------



## jdboy9

Oh yeah one other thing. Did anyone see my question about the blade placement? Like i said if they were in wrong would it not cut at all? Kind of new to this


----------



## Stumper

In most designs if the knife can be bolted up backward then they use a double edge knife. I just don't know about your model but I suppose iot may be possible to but the knives on so that they can't cut. Examine how it all works/turns and you should be able to figure things out.


----------



## jdboy9

Well I am just going to flip the blades around and see what happens.


----------



## Gizmoavl

*Olathe chipper*

JD here are pics of what I just rebuilt, If there ia only one I wiil send the others.


----------



## Aaction

jdboy9 said:


> Oh yeah one other thing. Did anyone see my question about the blade placement? Like i said if they were in wrong would it not cut at all? Kind of new to this




The bevel should be on the opposite side to the material.
Yours sounds right as it is.


----------



## jdboy9

Yeah thanks they are in the right way now


----------



## treebreeginning

*olathe 986*

got a power feed to 1985 still restoreing rebuilt e


----------



## Gizmoavl

*Olathe chipper*

It was run by a Ford 300 cid inline six and when I got the saw dust out of the carter carb it ran well. I was fixing it for a buddy. I will tell you that there were no safety measures on the machine, so Darwin would be proud to keep the idiots out of the gene pool. Working with wood requires you to all ways look, listen, and be aware. If it was easy or simple than anyone could do it. I have all 14, 2 eyes, 2 ears, and 10 ( not missing but a tip ) fingers, and they all work. Next month I will be 52, Gizmo


----------



## billblake

*PTO hp for olathe 12*

any idea of hp requirements for the model 12. I have a small ford 1100 11hp pto. Thanks


----------



## spelly

I use my model 12 with my '59 Fordson Dexta. 30hp at the PTO. There are times when I wish I had more horsepower, but it's completely serviceable. Things will bog down when feeding a larger piece of hardwood, but you can back off the feed for a few seconds while the RPMs recover. Mine will gobble 3" hardwood. I've given it 10" pieces. Those need to be finessed but the chipper will handle them.


----------

